# [Projet Funtoo] Vous en pensez quoi ?

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez le projet de Daniel Robins ?

http://www.funtoo.org/

J'ai vu qu'il a fait des tarballs de Gentoo 2007.1 ...bref on dirait qu'il est plus à jour que la Gentoo d'origine...

Ça vaut tu la peine pour une nouvelle installation de prendre ces stages ?

Au fait, il a même ramené les fameux Stage 1 et Stage 2 pour mettre du gaz dans le feux  :Smile: 

De plus, il y a son blog : http://blog.funtoo.org/ qui explique ce qu'il fait.

Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais je trouve ça bizarre que le créateur de Gentoo travaille encore à partir de Gentoo pour faire un complément(une nouvelle distribution ou autre chose) ou carrément

il aide comme il peut tout en restant en dehors du projet.

Est-ce qu'il c'est fait kické du projet ou quoi ? La dernière fois que j'ai eu connaissance de ces actions, il avait quitté le projet à cause d'une méga Flamewar sur le malling list des devs.

Je sais pas trop quoi penser de cette situation.

----------

## kopp

Il a quitté le projet après y etre revenu suite à un gros bordel (comme d'hab en gros) sur gentoo-dev.

Ensuite, les stages permettent d'éviter pas mal de recompilation, les stage3 2007.0 n'étant pas tout jeunes, la première maj est coriace.

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, par contre est-ce que c'est clean d'utiliser ces stages ou lieu de prendre ceux de Gentoo ?

----------

## d2_racing

C'est même ici : http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20071217

----------

## anigel

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En effet, par contre est-ce que c'est clean d'utiliser ces stages ou lieu de prendre ceux de Gentoo ?

 

Je présume qu'il procède à peu près comme moi lorsque je publie des stage3. Dans ces conditions je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait s'opposer à l'utilisation de ses stages. Quand ça devient trop compliqué de faire preuve de bonne volonté au sein de la structure, on le fait en-dehors  :Wink: .

----------

## d2_racing

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Quand ça devient trop compliqué de faire preuve de bonne volonté au sein de la structure, on le fait en-dehors .

 

Ça fait quelques fois que je vois des commentaires du genre sur le forum...ça semble de plus en plus lourd faire quelque chose pour la communauté de Gentoo et surtout si on veut que ça soit intégré officiellement. On dirait que c'est une gang de fonctionnaires du Québec ou de la France qui gèrent ce projet.

Tu sais surement de quoi je parle Anigel  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Il faut avouer que le projet commence à prendre l'eau je trouve ...

 Plus de "gros projets" qui soient mis en avant, quand on entend parler des devs 

(quand je dis nous, c'est nous petites gens ne passant pas le temps sur la ml),

c'est à chaque fois = ouais le bordel et vi untel à quitté le projet....

 Quel dommage ...

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, par contre c'est pas plus rose du côté de Debian.Depuis que quelques devs se sont fait payer des salaires pour la release 4.0, c'est le bordel là aussi.

----------

## d2_racing

Je sais pas trop pourquoi depuis 1 an il y a autant de changement au niveau des développeurs et surtout il y a toujours des flamewars sur le malling list.

----------

## dapsaille

En parlant de Debian .. j'ai le sentiment que gentoo vas lui ressembler d'ici peu ..

 catégorie = super mais trop bordélique au niveau têtes pensantes ...

----------

## d2_racing

Dit pas ça Dapsaille, moi aussi j'ai ce sentiment depuis que DR c'est fait kické du projet sur la malling list. Bref, ça sent mauvais si tu veux mon avis.

----------

## DuF

Moi j'ai surtout le sentiment que quand DR s'est fait éjecté de la tête de Gentoo, ça s'est beaucoup mieux passé... Donc bon, chacun voit midi à sa porte, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'une personne puisse être un "messi".

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai un de mes amis qui va réinstaller Gentoo à partir d'un Stage de DR, car il ne veut pas revivre l'expérience Expat.

----------

## ultrabug

J'ai utilisé le dernier stage3 de DR et tout est nickel, enfin du temps de gagné, merci !

Franchement je trouve ça très décevant la pauvreté de la mise à jour des stages d'installation. De quoi dégouter illico un nouveau tellement les mises à jour à effectuer sont lourdes après une installation fraiche...

----------

## kopp

DR ne s'est pas fait virer, il est parti de son plein gré.

----------

## anigel

... Afin de préserver un minimum la quiétude (toute relative au moment des évènement, j'en conviens) dans laquelle les dévs travaillent. Bref, il a choisi de partir afin d'éviter trop de remous. Ca reste quand même quelqu'un qui a une vraie vision d'avenir pour Gentoo, et c'est probablement ce qui manque le plus actuellement : savoir vers quoi aller (Alexis ?).

----------

## d2_racing

Je connais pas beaucoup son histoire.

Merci pour l'info kopp.

----------

## Alexis

 *anigel wrote:*   

> savoir vers quoi aller (Alexis ?).

 

oui, venez vers moi, ayez confiaaaaaannnnnccceeee

bon, ok, je sais où est la sortie...

----------

## anigel

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> oui, venez vers moi, ayez confiaaaaaannnnnccceeee

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Là j'installe une Gentoo sur une seconde partition en prévision de l'arrivée de KDE-4.0.0 https://www.linuxfr.org/~Tifauv/25936.html

Je suis parti du stage 1 Funtoo et aucuns probleme jusqu'a maintenant  :Smile:  a pars la mise à jour de python qui a échoué la premiere fois lors du stage 2. J'en suis au debut du stage 3.

Bref très bonne initiative !

----------

## polytan

Je ne trouve pas que gentoo perde de vitesse.

Par contre, je trouve que nous devenons de plus en plus exigeant  :Smile: 

Un overlay demande beaucoup de travail, qui ne peut pas forcement etre fourni. Je ne regrette pas qu'il ai été abandonné, mais plutot qu'il ne soit plus accessible.

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, j'ai envoyé un email à partir de son site et j'ai eu une réponse de sa part  :Smile: 

Je suis content de savoir que c'est un gars du Québec  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Au fait, j'ai envoyé un email à partir de son site et j'ai eu une réponse de sa part 
> 
> Je suis content de savoir que c'est un gars du Québec 

 

ok et?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Le gars prend le temps de répondre à ses emails. C'est déjà un +.

J'ai posé quelques questions à propos de son projet funtoo.org, ça va être intéressant son truc.

----------

## Mickael

Et tu peux pas nous en dire plus?

----------

## truc

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Et tu peux pas nous en dire plus?

 

Loul, nan j'crois qu'il n'est pas dans la confidence... Ou alors c'est une technique de furtivité Quebecoise  :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben vous savez quoi?

Grâce à ce post je vais enfin avoir le courage de passer à une gentoo 64bits... Parce que ca faisait une semaine que j'essayais de me convaincre qu'une OpenSuse10.3 64bits ferait l'affaire...

Ouf, je l'ai echappé belle.  :Smile: 

Merci d2_racing, je ne connaissais pas.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ben vous savez quoi?
> 
> Grâce à ce post je vais enfin avoir le courage de passer à une gentoo 64bits... 

 

En même temps avec le CPU que tu as c'est vraiment faire la fine bouche: ça va compiler très vite, aucun soucis à te faire.

----------

## dapsaille

Je n'ai rien compris concernant le contact de Funtoo ..

 Ceci dit prochaine réinstall j'essaierai

HT = Heyy 6600@6850 ca veux dire quoi ? 

 perso suis à 2.4gh>3.4gh sans plantouille mais dessus ca pass po :/

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Ben vous savez quoi?
> 
> Grâce à ce post je vais enfin avoir le courage de passer à une gentoo 64bits...  
> 
> En même temps avec le CPU que tu as c'est vraiment faire la fine bouche: ça va compiler très vite, aucun soucis à te faire.

 

Ben euh, attention:

[OFF]

En fait j'avais déjà installé une fois une 64bits ya 3 mois (avec X et WM tout juste emergés). 

Sauf que fglrx et x1950pro moisie (problème de mon exemplaire en particuliers) +  / en JFS = 4/5 crashes/freezes de suite au démarrage de X + filesystem corrompu. 

Douche froide quoi   :Confused: 

Logiquement, tous les paramètres de l'équation ont changé, ça devrait passer  :Wink: 

[/OFF]

--

edit:

Re OFF: 

@dapsaille: ca veut dire de 2,4GHz/266 passé à 3GHz/333 avec tout d'origine... Mais j'ai testé que ouinouin avec prime95, normalement la gentoo est bien plus capricieuse. Sous quinzaine, je chope un Zalman 9700NT et je retente + haut (l'ideal serait un pitit 400 DE FSB pour que la RAM soit contente (elle, elle aime pas monter)).

----------

## d2_racing

Daniel Robbins m'a dit qu'il songe a faire un LiveCD plus à jour et il m'a parlé aussi qu'il avait d'autres projets concernant Gentoo.

De plus, il a publié ses stages pour faciliter les nouvelles installations et surtout éviter le problème de expat.

Pour le reste, on a jasé  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait, ça l'air d'un gars assez cool merci  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, pour vous dire que hier soir, au lieu de me coucher tôt comme un bon petit gars, çà m'a pris de regarder comment ça se comportait.

Ben ça marche très bien, le stage 3 du monsieur était très propre (comprendre: pas d'optmisation ni de package en plus qui serait de trop). Avec le système 32b sous la main et ses fichiers de conf déjà éprouvés par 4 ans d'utilisation, c'était du gâteau. Le seul truc, c'est que je croyais qu'un instantanné de portage se trouvait déjà dans ses stages 3, vu qu'ils sont fréquents et datés. Mais non, fait prendre le snapshot à part.

Là, maintenant, je regrette de ne pas avoir regardé plus tôt Paludis. Si ça se trouve une compilation a encore planté ce matin et il me restera 650 ebuilds à passer avec portage en rentrant  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

650 packages, tu vas en avoir encore pour quelques heures:)

----------

## anigel

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ben ça marche très bien, le stage 3 du monsieur était très propre (comprendre: pas d'optmisation ni de package en plus qui serait de trop).

 

Quelque chose à me reprocher El_Goretto  :Laughing:  ?

Blague à part, Daniel me disait il y a quelques jours qu'il travaillait avec un wrapper sur Catalyst. En clair, il effectue une pré-configuration de l'outil dont se servent les dév Gentoo pour générer ces stages, puis il les compile et les compresse. Autrement dit : il fait ce qui a été maintes fois refusé par l'équipe de QA de Gentoo : il sert des versions intermédiaires sans garantie de qualité (ces versions correspondant simplement à l'état de Gentoo "stable" à un instant 't'). Ne voyez pas une critique dans mes propos, ce n'est pas le cas : Chris avait expliqué pourquoi il ne souhaitait pas aller dans ce sens, et ses explications étaient tout ce qu'il y a de recevable.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Ben ça marche très bien, le stage 3 du monsieur était très propre (comprendre: pas d'optmisation ni de package en plus qui serait de trop). 
> 
> Quelque chose à me reprocher El_Goretto  ?

 

Ah  :Question:   Euh, non désolé je vois pas la référence   :Confused: 

----------

## anigel

Pas grave  :Wink:  : c'est juste que je pensais que tu faisais référence à mon stage3 "tweaké".

----------

## AgentMat

quand je pense que quandj avais evoque l idee de stage 3 a jour : (cf ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-577856-highlight-stage.html) vous m aviez dit que c etait useless blabla

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Vous me faites marrer pour le coup tiens

----------

## d2_racing

Pour ma part, je pense que si j'installe une Gentoo prochainement, je vais utiliser un Stage 3 de mr.Robbins, car je ne sais pas trop qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans son stage 2.

De plus, puisque je vais reconvertir le Stage 3 en Stage 2 fr_CA, au moins je vais être certain que tout va fonctionner du premier coup.

J'ai hâte de voir la réponse de notre ami Temet  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ça l'air de brasser : http://blog.funtoo.org/

Daniel veut revenir d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.

----------

## Bluespear

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ça l'air de brasser : http://blog.funtoo.org/
> 
> Daniel veut revenir d'après ce que j'ai pu lire.

 

Oui d'ailleurs y'a un sondage dans gentoo chat: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644321.html

Bon, le sondage en lui-même veut pas dire grand chose, c'est pas étonnant que beaucoup veulent son retour étant donné le nombre de problèmes qui n'ont pas été résolus par les actuels dirigeants (genre le status de la fondation, c'est quand même pas un truc à oublier...)

----------

## d2_racing

Le thread est vérouillé  :Sad: 

----------

